# Phuket, Thailand - Coffee Lab



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Just saying... if you are going to Thailand Phuket - you can also have top notch coffee !

Went to Coffee Lab today - really good flat white - they use their own blend which they roast on the premises (roaster is in the shop). Milk textured to perfection. Small undiscerning place on the main road (between the mosque and Tesco) Place does lack some atmosphere but coffee was 10/10. Flat white 80 baht or £1.50 !


----------

